# Parallel port problems?

## stingray72

Hello folks, I'm trying to install CUPS.  I've found the How-to on this site but before I can use it I have to get my kernel compiled correctly.  This is where my problems are

After my machine boots up, when I do a 

```
dmesg | grep lp0
```

I'm not getting anything showing up.  I've compiled parallel port support as a module and also Parallel printer support under Character devices.

I don't know what else I could be missing?  If anyone has experience with this and could share, please do.  Thanks

----------

## pilla

Do you have the printer module loaded? 

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> Hello folks, I'm trying to install CUPS.  I've found the How-to on this site but before I can use it I have to get my kernel compiled correctly.  This is where my problems are
> 
> After my machine boots up, when I do a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## stingray72

I have modprobed lp and parport and they are listed in lsmod.  This wouldn't affect dmesg though would it?

----------

## pilla

No. But I just wanted to be sure you had the modules loaded. Can you see /dev/lp? ?

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> I have modprobed lp and parport and they are listed in lsmod.  This wouldn't affect dmesg though would it?

 

----------

## stingray72

No I can't, there is no /dev/lp anything??  I think I'm missing something in my kernel compile?  This is on a dual boot machine and the printer is recognized in redhat?

Thanks for your help

----------

## pilla

OK, I' m looking at my kernel config. Do you have CONFIG_PARPORT_PC enabled? (it is in the parallel port support) I think you should, if you're using a PC. See the help at the same menu.

See also if CONFIG_PRINTER is enabled (I think so, as you told me before). It is in the Character Devices, under the suggestive name of " Parallel printer support".

If you are going to recompile your kernel, you could enable kernel support for parallel port instead of modules (one thing less to have troubles).

If this doesn' t prove to be succesfull, there is a Printing-HOWTO (with traditional lp support) at

http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#howto

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> No I can't, there is no /dev/lp anything??  I think I'm missing something in my kernel compile?  This is on a dual boot machine and the printer is recognized in redhat?
> 
> Thanks for your help

 

----------

## stingray72

Thanks Bloody, I've got the parallel port being recognized now.  I'm going to start working through the printing how to and see where i can get.  Thanks for the help

~stingray72

----------

## pilla

you're welcome  :Cool: 

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> Thanks Bloody, I've got the parallel port being recognized now.  I'm going to start working through the printing how to and see where i can get.  Thanks for the help
> 
> ~stingray72

 

----------

## stingray72

Ok, since I now have my computer recognizing that there is a printer attached to it and I have my modules loaded.  I'm trying to test the printer using the Gentoo printing Guide.

```

# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

 Alternatively, for parallel port printers: 

# cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 

```

This is not working.  Error message in /var/log/cups/ says

```

E [30/Sep/2002:12:59:21 -0500] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 5!

I [30/Sep/2002:12:59:23 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=25172)

I [30/Sep/2002:12:59:25 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=25173)

I [30/Sep/2002:12:59:35 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=25174)

```

I tried re-emerging ghostscript (found this in a different thread) but I'm still not getting anything..

  Should I even move forward with the guide if this isn't working?  What else should I search for to do??  I've been using linuxprinting.org alsoLast edited by stingray72 on Mon Sep 30, 2002 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

How is it not working? Any error message? 

Do you have /dev/lp0 ?

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> Ok, since I now have my computer recognizing that there is a printer attached to it and I have my modules loaded.  I'm trying to test the printer using the Gentoo printing Guide.
> 
> ```
> 
> # touch test.txt
> ...

 

----------

## stingray72

Bloody, I edited my topic above a little bit

ls -l /dev/lp0 give me

```

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Sep 29 15:20 /dev/lp0 -> printers/0

```

----------

## pilla

My guess is that is something with cups configuration.

try to print a ps file.  maybe with lpr

Can you post your cups configuration? (I'm not a cups expert, but maybe somebody else may also help)

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> Bloody, I edited my topic above a little bit
> 
> ls -l /dev/lp0 give me
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## stingray72

Eureka!!  I have actually gotten a test page to print!!!  Progress has been made.  Thanks Bloody Bastard for the help.  I ended up having to download a different driver and create ppd scripts and a bunch of different stuff from linuxprinting.org but I think I have it working.

Thanks again!!

----------

## pilla

Good, but I did nothing  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

> Eureka!!  I have actually gotten a test page to print!!!  Progress has been made.  Thanks Bloody Bastard for the help.  I ended up having to download a different driver and create ppd scripts and a bunch of different stuff from linuxprinting.org but I think I have it working.
> 
> Thanks again!!

 

----------

## stingray72

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Good, but I did nothing 
> 
> 

 

You got me going yesterday, so I'm saying thanks again  :Smile:   I'm working on a "How I did it" to remind myself when I have to do this again.

----------

## pilla

Then, don't forget to post in the Documentation, Tricks and FAQs forums if you think it deserves to be posted  :Cool:  Good luck.

 *stingray72 wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   Good, but I did nothing 
> 
>  
> 
> You got me going yesterday, so I'm saying thanks again   I'm working on a "How I did it" to remind myself when I have to do this again.

 

----------

